# Appliance Wire Wheels By Envious Touch



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...*

Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)

Price: $275/set OBO

Condition: These are used but in pretty good condition, No curb rash, or curb checks, light surface rust on a couple of the rims (in lip areas but can be cleaned/removed), Tires have alot of tread and life left.










Hit me up if you're interested  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
Whittier, CA
(562)244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Give your Caddy, Chevy, or Classic that _OG_ look!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i have a set on my hearse, how much without rubber?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14150203
> *i have a set on my hearse,  how much without rubber?
> *


Sorry not gonna seperate...


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I GOT A SET OF 7 ,2 OF THE RIMS REAL GOOD THE OTHER 2 NEEDS CLEANING FROM BRAKE DUST THE OTHER 3 ???????? MINE ARE 15/6S ,BUT THOSE ARE REAL CLEAN THAT YOU GOT ,BACK IN THE DAY WE USE TO MOUNT THEM IN THE FIFTH WHEEL KITS ,JUST LIKE THE K/O,S ARE DONE TODAY.G/L ON THE SALE.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 10 2009, 12:38 AM~14146951
> *BUMP!!!!!</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 9 2009, 11:38 PM~14146951
> *15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...
> 
> Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)
> ...


Thats a damn good price right there I wish they were the right bolt pattern for my car. Its crazy how much them rims cost new now same price as D's & Z's


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 23 2009, 01:23 AM~14557410
> *Thats a damn good price right there I wish they were the right bolt pattern for my car. Its crazy how much them rims cost new now same price as D's & Z's
> *


What type of car you need them for??? They will fit early Caprice Classic, Impala, Glass House, Caddy, etc... its Full size GM


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 23 2009, 11:07 AM~14560214
> *What type of car you need them for??? They will fit early Caprice Classic, Impala, Glass House, Caddy, etc... its Full size GM
> *


1988 Lincoln Towncar


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WHATS THE TIRE SIZE?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

good price!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 was wondering wat the market was like for these. i got a set of 14x7 rev. clean. no caps


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 23 2009, 04:56 PM~14563173
> *WHATS THE TIRE SIZE?
> *


225/70R15


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...*

Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)

Price: $275/set OBO

Condition: These are used but in pretty good condition, No curb rash, or curb checks, light surface rust on a couple of the rims (in lip areas but can be cleaned/removed), Tires have alot of tread and life left.


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

how much for a set of 72 spoke straight spoke?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> *15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...*
> 
> Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)
> 
> ...


I KNOW THIS A OLD TOPIC BUT DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE IF SO SEND ME A PM THANKS


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

MR.GM84 said:


> I KNOW THIS A OLD TOPIC BUT DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE IF SO SEND ME A PM THANKS


DAMMMMN!!!

You brought this up from the DEAD 


Yea, I still got them.. they been chillin in the back yard :yessad:


----------

